# 2008 Ohio Catfish Classic Qualifiers



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is a list of the anglers that have qualified for the 2008 Ohio Catfish Classic. This is a team event, so each angler represents a potential team.

Number	Name
1	Randy Holschuh
2	Charles Hill
3	Clark Hill
4	Rich Meissner
5	Tom Johnson
6	Bink Fox
7	Greg Adkins
8	Eric Bramer
9	Jack Creed
10	Clayton Simmons
11	Clansey Simmons
12	Justin Walter
13	Sarah Baley
14	Tim"Doc" Lange
15	Lynn Lange
16	Steve Funk
17	Dave Funk
18	Dan Speakman
19	Cheryl Borders
20	Dwayne Robbins
21	Jim Wright
22	Tammy Wright
23	Damon Wright
24	Robert Barok
25	Ernie Johnson
26	Brian Johnson
27	Tom Long
28	Criss Sexton
29	Greg Flannery
30	Joe Horsley
31	Larry Lange
32	Randy McWilliams
33	JL Campbell
34	Colt Leasure
35	Nikki Adkins
36	Steve Searle
37	Josh Archer
38	Brian Zimmerman
39	Rocky Moore
40	Mike Hall 
41	Kevin Sayers
42	Skip Martin
43	Kevin Jones
44	Steve Gray
45	Roy Boyes Jr.
46	Ron Brown
47	Jeff Rohrer
48	Mike Adcock
49	Shawn Adcock
50	Joe Aucreman
51	Mike Wahl
52	Dave McCoy
53	David McCoy
54	Dan Caudill
55	Connie Caudill
56	Floyd Rennicker
57	Joe Brown
58	Tony Spergin
59	Shawn Dotsie
60	Mitch Meyerhoeffer
61	Jason Watson
62	Robert Hampshire
63	Pat Vogan
64	Jim Long
65	PH Lincoln
66	Fawnda Lincoln
67	Rusty Fink
68	George Plessinger
69	Don Collins
70	Gary Poppe
71	Tyler Poppe
72	J. Swisher
73	Janet Fox
74	Chad Adcock
75	Bruce Dunford
76	Tim Moore
77	Mike Mulrooney
78	Doug Cook
79	Chad Davis
80	Josh Pugh
81	Kenneth Miller
82	Homer Hamrick
83	Ken Zufal
84	Chad Harmon
85	Richard Meeks
86	Zach Zbinden
87	James Custer
88	Matt Long
89	Ray Pierce
90	Chase Heston
91	Shannon Kenny
92	Phyllis Waldron
93	Cody Keebler
94	Mark Sanderson
95	Earl Johnson 
96	Ted Aucreman
97	Td Aucreman
98	Mike Vernon 
99	Mike Wehner 
100	Randy Sheets
101	James Kirk
102	Joe Kirk
103	Blake Frankhouser
104	Darwin Scarberry
105	Scott Boeugher
106	Kevin Bullock
107	Don Collins
108	Neal Wenning
109	Rick Blackmore
110	A. Blackmore
111	Jack Davis Sr.
112	Jack Davis Jr.
113	Jeff Jackson 
114	Vic Shepard 
115	Chris Drumm 
116	Jay Drumm 
117	Brian Huff
118	Mike Huff
119	Bill Westrich
120	Homer Hamric
121	Dave Shalosky
122	Mike Dagan
123	Adam Wadian
124	Tommy Kieffer
125	Kurtis Bow
126	Madi Aucreman 
127	Ralph Campbell 
128	Bart Adcock 
129	Dale Samson 
130	Brenda Cartee
131	Barb Samson
132	Chris Burgess
133	Gilbert Soto
134	Theresa Shanks
135	Brian Glueck
136	Stacey Diaz
137	Richard Whittway
138	Mark Bell
139	Adam Knight
140	James Benson
141	Mike Benson
142	Ron Brown
143	Jeff Rohrer
144	Marvin Barker
145	Jason Barker
146	Jacob Barker
147	Linds Isles
148	Mike Isles
149	Doug Cook
150	Helena Lawson
151	Herman Colley
152	Bill Hafer
153	Jason Stump
154	Ed Boyer
155	Jeff Johns
156	Gabe Johns
157	Sam Wooten 
158	Justin Biddle 
159	Mathew Bolvin 
160	Kelby Brown 
161	Lewis Canter
162	Eric Danko
163	Don Huff
164	Jeremy Fries
165	Jason Kidner
166	Michael Varnes
167	Ben Miser
168	Jeff Foster
169	Daniel Morgan
170	Nick Maroni
171	Jeff Arrington
172	Derek Noble


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

#109 should read Rick Blackmore. Thanks


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

got it fixed. Thanks


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

if # 35 qualified through ohio hills it should be nikki adkins. thanks greg


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Greg. Correction made.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Updated 6/2/2008


----------

